
How to configure OS X to force usage of 1.1.1.1 on public wifi - andrenotgiant
https://blog.kamal.io/network-specific-dns-settings-on-macos/
======
floatingatoll
Keep in mind that this will have no practical effect on many ISPs and captive
portal WiFis, who silently rewrite unencrypted DNS requests to their own
nameservers regardless of your network configuration.

